# fuel lost



## dahlia21122 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a 1964 Int'l 504d, 4cyl int'l diesel engine, Roosa Master injection pump. Tractor was running great a few week ago when i shut it down,when i went to start it today i discovered it was out of fuel,TANK WAS DRY, i only had about 3 gallons in it but its all gone. Tank is bone dry. It is in a locked shed so no one stole it. I did not see any evidence of a large amount on the ground. Before i clean her off and start looking my question is can that pump bleed thru even though it's just sitting there? I have not checked the crankcase oil yet to see if it's way to full,the tractor is about 50 miles from my house.I'm thinking it's got to be from the tank to the injection pump. (hoses,filters,fittings,etc.) Any help before I head down to her would be great.Thanks in Advance Andy D.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Its possible that the injection pump lost a seal and the fuel leaked into the crankcase. If there is no evidence of a leak on the ground, and the shed is locked up tight, then that's about the only place it could have gone. Diesel fuel doesn't evaporate like gasoline.


----------



## dahlia21122 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks I found my leak. It is leaking from the shut down shaft. This thing has a manual shut down cable ( sort of like a choke cable ). It is dripping from around the shaft that the lever is attached to which the cable is clamped to. Hope you can get this pictured in your mine. I guest there is an o-ring around this shaft? Any thoughts? Has anyone replaced one of these? Any help is greatful. Thanks Again, Andy D.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

There is a seal of some sort there, but I've never had to tear one apart to tell you how to do it. Try sending a message to cyrush here on the board. He seems to be an authority on all things IH, seeing as he worked there. If he doesn't know, he probably knows who does.

Good luck!


----------

